# Please help



## lilchrisp (Jun 14, 2015)

I have landed on a gold mine my friend was dumpster diving and in 2012 accuvote and diebold voting machines were hacked my buddy got all the boards out of them and i got them unload on them they are unlike any tower or board or laptop board it is crazy well iv been playing with ways to process it i use a/p method. but never stripped board or at least only capacitors and ic chips and flat packs. got gold flakes off along with junk have hard time separating foils from junk when i strain it through filter. i took a new approach at depopulation and pur sand in skillet set it on grill it depopulated them wonderfully then ran out of propane so what to do hard time with wife n all buying propane to cook some green board she dont think its worth the money so gotta re-invent my method in any idea. ok now after i do get a small amount gatherd out of the filter and i rinse them off with faucet water once and scrap them in a pile dry and melt them i use anti-flux powder i bought contains borax and boric acid powder one time have i ever actually got a bead or 0.01 gram ha but that i think impartial to the fact i only did mason jar half full of board a quart jar so can some one help me i have very limitied time a day with a 4couple month old baby and to almost teenagers and girl working 11-7 limited funds what i have an manage is the anti-boarx a/p 2"terricota dish and 3 butane torchs in stock ao can someone please guide me


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 14, 2015)

If time is limited, your best option is to sell your material. There is no quick way to learn these processes. Take some high quality pictures, write an accurate description, and list them on eBay.

Dave


----------



## lilchrisp (Jun 14, 2015)

not so much over all time just hours in a day i get to go and process i have moved up to a 5small gal bucket worth in a/p method just dont know the details of the steps my biggest thing i would say is the research time iv done so much seen many ways and i seem to get them mixxed or miss a step i just need someone or a place to guide me from start to finish like i had no idea fingers and pins were done diffrent or anything on ic chips n flat packs all my board totals around 5000 or so pounds age of it early 80s to 2008 and have more on its way i want to do it myself i need a money hobby possible start me a buisness in it where I live no one knows what to do with that we have no scrap yards down here for places to sell it so there is an abundance of it


----------



## Smack (Jun 14, 2015)

This is the place to be guided for sure, you just have to read a lot. There are some really good posts on the A/P method.


----------



## jeneje (Jun 15, 2015)

Gold fever :roll: ,,,,i hope he reads the safety section first.

Ken


----------



## bswartzwelder (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeneje is absolutely correct. You need to start reading in the safety section. With small inquisitive children around, the last thing you need is for one of them to start playing around your chemicals. Not only that, but the fumes given off in many of the reactions are DEADLY. The last thing anyone on this forum will do is help you kill off yourself or your family. The last thing you want to do is to endanger those precious children. You need a good place where you can work on these item without interference by your wife of children. You need to dedicate yourself to the work at hand. One small mistake could be deadly.

You don't say where you're located (country, or town) and you don't say if you have a house or an apartment. However, the very best advice anyone can give you is to slow down, put everything away, and start reading. Read Hoke. It's a free download right here on the forum. Then start reading the forum. It's truly amazing how much you can learn from someone the mistakes of someone else. Those mistakes can be the reason you don't make the same mistake.

In all the time you have spent reading, your gold is right where you left it, safe and sound. Also, while you are reading, it's a good time to start collecting the things you'll need for the big day when you do start recovering or refining. This forum is the best place on earth to learn what you need to know. Chances are that your questions have already been asked by countless others and also answered countless times. 

Use the search function. It is your friend. Realize the to get to the riches in the boards you have, you will generate much waste. Waste which can be dealt with.


----------



## resabed01 (Jun 15, 2015)

I can't even understand what was written by the OP, I gave up half way through trying to de-cypher it.
Gotta hand it to you guys for stepping up to help, well done!


----------



## jeneje (Jun 15, 2015)

resabed01 said:


> I can't even understand what was written by the OP, I gave up half way through trying to de-cypher it.
> Gotta hand it to you guys for stepping up to help, well done!


It would have helped some, if he would have broke up his thoughts into paragraphs, it would have been easier. I hope he takes the advise, i would hate to someone get hurt over a little bit of gold.

Ken


----------



## Smack (Jun 15, 2015)

resabed01 said:


> I can't even understand what was written by the OP, I gave up half way through trying to de-cypher it.
> Gotta hand it to you guys for stepping up to help, well done!



I gave up about half way through too, gotta love technology.


----------



## butcher (Jun 15, 2015)

Ililchrisp, 
Here is my best shot at trying to help you learn to recover and refine gold.
You are going about this the wrong way. Basically making the same mistake most of us have in the beginning, you have only tidbits of information and are trying things way over your head.
You do not even know yet how much you do not know.
You believe the science, art, and skills are simple, but this is a field of work that there is no one book that could hold all of the information to it. Not something you could learn from watching videos...

Put the chemicals and torches away.
Collect scrap, study where to find scrap, learn to test the scrap for values. What it may, or may not be worth, and the different ways to mechanically process it for recovery, this will not only give you a good education in this field but your work will pay off with the material you collect.

As you collect scrap spend time in study, Hokes book will teach you the basic principles, it may not be obvious what all she is teaching the first time you read her book, but after you read it more, and study the forum her message will become more clear, many small details she explains in her book are very important and often easily overlooked by the person wanting to learn to recover values, like removing base metals before putting the values into solution...


Hokes book has some simple experiments, doing these, you can observe how metals and acids react, this can help you in many different ways and keep you away from many problematic situations once you understand how the metals react...

The most important thing to study is safety, and dealing with the toxic waste, we have a section dedicated to that, but like other things we study we do not just limit our search for more understanding to the forum or one book, we are on a quest to learn as much as we can.

Study one simple material to work with first like something easier to process to recover the gold, I suggest memory fingers, study the copper II chloride etching solution, also called acid peroxide, there is much written about it on the forum, Laser Steve's web site has a very good document on this etching solution, after studying as much as you can about it and you have a fairly good understanding of it good you will be more ready to begin learning with hands on to recover your gold, then you will need to study on how to refine that recovered gold, and what methods are used, like using HCl and sodium hypochlorite method, testing for gold in solution, and how to prepare your gold solution for precipitating the gold from solution, washing and drying it, and then study how to melt it....

This will be the beginning of your search for more, and just a small bit of what you will study if you wish to learn the skills of a gold or precious metal refiner.

Welcome to the forum, working on your skills in writing, will also help you get a better answer when your study finds that brick wall, and you have those unanswered questions that you cannot find where to study them, the better we write the better others can understand what we are trying to say.

I look forward to your membership here on the forum and watching you improve your skills.


----------



## hoosierdaddy (Jun 19, 2015)

Just some simple advice, patience is the key that unlocks many doors. Learn the options you have, then decide the best path to take.


----------

